# overclocking voltages Crucial Ballistix Tactical 16gb 2x8gbs ddr3 1600mhzs ???



## saint19

What cas latency are you using?


----------



## goldhunter2

8-8-8-24


----------



## saint19

Set those kits to 9-9-9-27-2T @ 1.65V and test again, if you get errors, rise voltage at 1.69V. If you can, add a little fan for that RAM.


----------



## K404

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goldhunter2*
> 
> *I would like to know the general voltages for higher mhzs such as 2400, 2600, 2800 that others have had to run stable with this Crucial ram?*


Do you have any links for people running those kind of MHz?


----------



## goldhunter2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19*
> 
> Set those kits to 9-9-9-27-2T @ 1.65V and test again, if you get errors, rise voltage at 1.69V. If you can, add a little fan for that RAM.


go to a high lag timing ? ............... I tried lower 7-7-7-24 but wasn't stable on the amd setup . I'll try a high lag time and see what happens thanks

yes I can't bump voltage up but after 1.65 the voltage number in bois changes to red color so I wanted to see what others where using before I tried that ...lol A fan is no problem but will probably evidently water-cool if they get hot right now at either 1866 or 2133 there still pretty cool to the touch so a fan mite be enough


----------



## goldhunter2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K404*
> 
> Do you have any links for people running those kind of MHz?


you can buy those tredeint ones on newegg but there way out of my price range , there was a Crucial club post somewhere but couldn't find it again so I just asked here but I would guess a few have tried to push it to those limits


----------



## saint19

Sorry for tell you this, but I have been using Crucial for years and those speed that you want are "impossible" on air with this kind of RAM. I also used my RAM at 1.75V for short time periods, enough for bench test but I don't know how sure is use it for 24/7 (not good idea I think).


----------



## goldhunter2

"impossible on air" *what about on water ?*

I have plenty of room to add a second and third water cooling radiators for both RAM and Video cards, but it will probably be next month before I can afford to do those _(I spent more then planed on new parts this month already)_ CPU is already water cooled on the 1st radiator

you you ran 1.75v what lag timings did you use?


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goldhunter2*
> 
> "impossible on air" *what about on water ?*
> I have plenty of room to add a second and third water cooling radiators for both RAM and Video cards, but it will probably be next month before I can afford to do those _(I spent more then planed on new parts this month already)_ CPU is already water cooled on the 1st radiator
> you you ran 1.75v what lag timings did you use?


On water maybe you can get a little more overclock but nothing amazing for justify the price of use water in your RAM. With those 1.75V and 8-8-8-24-1T my RAM ran at 1866MHz...something above that was not possible.


----------



## goldhunter2

I am running them for the last few weeks at 1.65v 8-8-8-24 at 1866mhz an no issues, just wondering is there any benefit to bumping it to 1.75v for the same timings and speed?


----------



## nSniper

Mine run at 1866MHz comfortably. Here's some details of benchmarks from TomsHardware


----------



## CL3P20

this is not Vmod.. ?!


----------



## Schmuckley

Not sure why here..
i'd give those sticks up to 1.96v
unless they're the "other" ones..then i think it's 1.8-ish


----------



## tomsohubaidu

i think so,you can buy those tredeint ones on newegg but there way out of my price range , there was a Crucial club post somewhere but couldn't find it again so I just asked here but I would guess a few have tried to push it to those limits,thanks


----------

